# Looking for Food Recipes using Hops



## gmengrmetsales (Feb 21, 2005)

I have hops vines growing all over my yard - first put in place as a hedge and now they are producing a bountiful harvest and I was looking for ideas on how to use them in preparation of food and not just beer. Any one with any ideas?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

My father used to say that when he was little in italy (province of Lucca) his mother used to send him to pick wild hops from the side of the road for frittata. Don't know how it was made, but i can imagine you fry them slowly in oil then add eggs, cook one side, then the other. He was born in 1909, so it was a long time ago.


----------

